# 2015 ACSI book orders from Vicarious now open



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

had a flyer from them, you can order now for delivery early December - £12.50 + carriage.

link directly to order page


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Mike. I'm tempted to order as it has another 1000 more sites listed than my old 2010 issue.
Even though my only trip next year will be to Turkey and I'm not sure weather to take a ferry or drive round and the guide does not have any sites in Turkey.

Ray.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Cheaper direct from ACSI. :wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

AS a Newbie,THANK YOU VERY MUCH for that link bognormike. I have just ordered my first one as I had no idea how or where to get one, I will wait now for the 5th edition of all the Aires France and cant wait to get cracking properly with all the right information, once again Ta very much


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

bigtree said:


> Cheaper direct from ACSI. :wink:


It might be a bit cheaper elsewhere but if feel that Vacarious Books do the motorhome community a good service by stocking books and guides that help us and that might not be easily available elsewhere should we not think about supporting them or am I old fashioned in that view?

David


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm with you there, David. I get a few things from them , always good service; price isn't always everything.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> I'm with you there, David. I get a few things from them , always good service; price isn't always everything.


And, if you want them sent to the particular corner of a foreign field that you're pitched on, they will do that, in our experience, very reliably.

G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep, mine is ordered too


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Have ordered ours from Vicarious Books. 

We made good use of the 2014 edition in France and Spain this year. And might yet manage to use it again in the UK during the next month or so.

Mike


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

you just reminded me. Mine ordered to. Vicarious get the book out faster than ACSI.
Chris


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

klyne said:


> bigtree said:
> 
> 
> > Cheaper direct from ACSI. :wink:
> ...


Very.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

klyne said:


> bigtree said:
> 
> 
> > Cheaper direct from ACSI. :wink:
> ...


I agree with you David as I have in the past bought from them but being a canny Scot every penny is a prisoner. :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

who does all the aires in English.does it come out in December.

cabby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

5th edition of All the Aires in France comes out the end of November.

Dave


----------

